# 2011 Good Ol' Boys Veterans Hunt



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Its that time of the year again! Our hunt this year is scheduled for Oct. Once again we are taking ten recently returned 4th ID combat troops (my old Army Division) on an all expense paid whitetail hunt!
We would like to provide these troops with "gear" that they can take with them when they leave. This "gear" consists of backpacks, knives, gun cases, binoculars, gloves, ice chests, etc. All of this "gear" is donated by generous contributors each year. 
2cool plays a huge part in us being able to show these troops a great time, one that they probably couldn't have without the generous folks on this site! So far we already have:
10 rifles
10 scopes
10 pair of binoculars
10 custom made fishing rods
10 laser boresighters

What we have given away in the past:
backpacks
icechest (to haul their deer meat home)
reels
flashlights
knives
gloves
scent spray
hand warmers
fishing lures

We also need prizes for biggest buck, heaviest doe, heaviest hog.

Here is a link to our past hunting events:
Photo album link: 
http://s654.photobucket.com/albums/uu261/GOBHuntClub/Veteran%20Hunt%202010/

Contact me or RogerB if you have any questions.
Thanks!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

And stay tuned for MORE news coming soon!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

You know that I will send you something..... I will stay tuned...


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

We also have 10 awesome handmade pens. Compliments of the man himself - the Elder statesman - TORTUGA! Thank you sir!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Titus Bass said:


> You know that I will send you something..... I will stay tuned...


Thank you sir! Much appreciated as always


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whew !!!!... Dodged a bullet here, Stumpy & Roger. I wuz gonna offer the rifles this year..so I got a LOT of $$$$ burning a hole in my pocket...


Put me down for the Ice Chests and Reels...if Blake/Haute Pursuit or somebody will act as my purchasing/transport officer again this year.... 


The pens will be on the way soon as I get off my creaky arse....


Well Done, Boys (?)...Well Done...:cheers: :flag:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Jim. You DA MAN! And MANY thanks to Too Tall for his help securing the Bino's. You guys ate something else!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RogerB said:


> *You guys ate something else*!


Drinking and posting dont mix


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Jim and Ed!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Glad we can help Roger. I'll get with Stumpy and get the money for the bino's to him. I'm still waiting for the email he said he sent me. 


RogerB said:


> Thanks Jim. You DA MAN! And MANY thanks to Too Tall for his help securing the Bino's. You guys ate something else!


What did we eat? More importantly what are you eating? :brew2::brew2:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Drinking and posting dont mix


yeah but it sure does make for some "interesting" posts don't it? 



Too Tall said:


> Glad we can help Roger. I'll get with Stumpy and get the money for the bino's to him. I'm still waiting for the email he said he sent me. What did we eat? More importantly what are you eating? :brew2::brew2:


no respect - I get no respect at all.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Stumpy ..would you please PM me yore phone number I wiped out my address book AGAIN !!!!..LOL...

Meanwhile give a thought to the 'prizes'.. Wanna get something unusual. Figure they already got all the high powered stuff they need..and might enjoy some unusual 'plinkers'.. Lemme know you and Roger's thoughts on it. 

thanks,,,Jim.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

man that's a beauty


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

PM SENT JIM!

Awesome gun!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great event and cause. What county will the Oct hunt be in?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

fy0834 said:


> Great event and cause. What county will the Oct hunt be in?


I believe the Polk County


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Stumpy...think we're gonna go with "Plan B" instead of that gaudy little sucker of a .22 posted above after talkin' with you this AM...Agree that something with a little more 'whack' to it might be in order.....

Been talking to my 'purchasing agent', TexasT/Charles and he's looking into getting me three of these below for the 'prizes' for biggest doe, hog, rack... .45 cal...beautiful cocobolo grips...nice flashy lookin' six-gun...and I like GAUDY...:tongue:

Lemme know whut ya think...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

State_Vet said:


> I believe the Polk County


This Place???


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

fy0834 said:


> This Place???
> 
> View attachment 396903


thats us! Can't remember her name, but that was her first buck and the longest shot of the hunt (300 yards). She was an Air Cav medic. A real spitfire!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Stumpy...think we're gonna go with "Plan B" instead of that gaudy little sucker of a .22 posted above after talkin' with you this AM...Agree that something with a little more 'whack' to it might be in order.....
> 
> Been talking to my 'purchasing agent', TexasT/Charles and he's looking into getting me three of these below for the 'prizes' for biggest doe, hog, rack... .45 cal...beautiful cocobolo grips...nice flashy lookin' six-gun...and I like GAUDY...:tongue:
> 
> Lemme know whut ya think...


very nice!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just an update:
10 rifles
10 scopes
10 pair of binoculars
10 custom made fishing rods
10 fishing reels
10 laser boresighters
10 icechests
10+Event pens

3-top prizes


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

WOOHOO! We're getting there. That's an awesome list of donations!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

*UPDATE*

Donations recieved:
10 rifles
10 scopes
10 pair of binoculars
10 custom made fishing rods
10 fishing reels
10 laser boresighters
10 icechests
10+Event pens
10 knives

3-top prizes (pistols +ammo)

We will also bwe auctioning off some items that we recieved.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll help again this year guys.....

Bret

SV.....check your PM's


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'll help again this year guys.....
> 
> Bret
> 
> SV.....check your PM's


WOW! THANKS! We appreciate it, pm sent!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks to y'all for doing this every year!







....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Brete. And my thanks to saltaholic too!
check it out folks!








​these are just 2cool! Thanks Stephen! The guys will enjoy these for sure!​


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'll help again this year guys.....
> 
> Bret
> 
> SV.....check your PM's


Donation recieved Brete, thanks!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*We have these donated*


BIG TEX FILLET KNIFE

This is a BIG fillet knife with an over all length of
16" and a 11" cutting edge, and1/16" thick. This is a cryogenic
treated stainless steel blade ( dipped in liquid nitrogen -305 degrees
for several hours ) to enhance edge quality. Perfect for those big
fish like reds, cobia, wahoo and darado.


The Odessa

Hand forged and hammered blade with distinct
lines. Pattern is raindrop or birds eye with a 5 &3/4" blade with
a 9" over all length. Whitetail handle in honey color.

*These were generously donated by Bobber Bob another 2cooler.*


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Thanks Bobber Bob. Those are awesome. And thank you Titus - not only for helping with this but also for you generous donation. I thank you my friend.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! We appreciate it.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

well now! would you look at this:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Good-Ol-Boys-Hunting-Club/219273421428607?sk=wall&filter=1

we have a facebook page. Dang, that new treasurer/secretary we have has been busy.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

RogerB said:


> well now! would you look at this:
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Good-Ol-Boys-Hunting-Club/219273421428607?sk=wall&filter=1
> 
> we have a facebook page. Dang, that new treasurer/secretary we have has been busy.


Clicked "like"..I'm not scared of facebook


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks bill.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm a fan on FB now. Thanks to ya'll for having these veterans hunts. I know it means a lot to all the guys.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

You're welcome sir. And a big thanks to JesseTX. I received your donation today. It'll be put to good use


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I "liked" them too Bill, I checked and we couldn't exclude Stumpy though so we have to like him too.

You guys really do a wonderful thing and the donors...awesome!

TH


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

JUST RECEIVED FROM BOBBER BOB!!
THANK YOU SIR!! THESE ARE AWESOME!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Just a quick update. We're getting close folks! 10 deserving combat vets will be going on a hunt in October. Rifles have been obtained from Savage, binoculars from Nikon, ice chests from Igloo, laser boresight kits from LaserLyte, knives from folks here on this forum,custom pens and handguns from Tortuga and Texas T - fishing rods from patfatdaddy, donations from a HOST of you have rolled in and are very much appreciated. The funds we've received and raised have offset the costs we've incurred to obtain the products we intend to provide. We're still in the market for:
gun cases (10) 
rifle slings (10) 
if anyone knows of a deal out there we'd sure like to know about it. Every dime we save is stretched into a dollar to go as far as it can in showing these warriors a good time. The hunt is scheduled for Mid-October


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

You looking for single-rifle hard cases, or something else in particular?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Charles
Let me check with state_vet. I don't know status on gun cases they may be covered. Just not sure. I'll get back to you. Thanks Charles your support is very much appreciated


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks. Just let me know.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

We dont have the gun cases or slings yet. Charles, we were looking for single gun cases.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Rifle cases taken care of by Charles, we appreciate it!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

thank you Charles!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

WOOHOO! Thank YOU TITUS BASS!! - I received your most generous donation yesterday. It is very much appreciated.
Roger


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

You are very welcome....Just wish we could do more. You guys do a great job and we are glad we glad be a part of it....


----------

